# Elliot Williams Leaving Duke



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://duke.scout.com/2/874700.html

Closer to home for personal issues (mother, I believe)

Nice pick-up for Tennessee (does anyone still go to Memphis?)

Another sub-par year with a team full of nonathletic white guys. Gee, how fun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay, so this was super surprising. He must be having serious home issues, because he was getting minutes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

has nothing to do with him and Duke. i'm reading it's his mother.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn thats a big loss for Duke. 2010 can't come soon enough, eh TM?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2010 is the next season for me. i'm ignoring '09.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Choices for transferring guard Elliot Williams: Memphis, Tennessee, Vanderbilt, Kentucky

i lose great respect for him if he chooses UK (6+ hours away, btw)


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

TM said:


> http://duke.scout.com/2/874700.html
> 
> Closer to home for personal issues (mother, I believe)
> 
> ...


Still don't think it's time to worry


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Per his facebook account, he's a Memphis tiger

Time to worry? duke hasn't been duke good in 5+ years. they need to fire k and hire you.

actually, I hope that happens so k can go coach the lakers. I just realized this past month that I'm nothing more than a krzyzewski (the coach) fan. I thought about it - if he were to leave, I'd check to see how duke was doing every now and then, but I really wouldn't care about whether or not they were in the final four every year or recruited 2 all-Americans instead of 5 or whatever.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

naw im not a coach just a fan like yourself. But its basically been five years since I made that thread


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

see if you agree with this...

he's finally starting to do what he should have done years ago and that is recruit and offer multiple guys and same positions. in the "old" days, you could zero in on a couple guys and do k's "build relationships" thing with just a few guys and get most of them. they got bit in the butt one too many times on that recently. i like what's happening so far for 2010 - recruit 3-4 guys _at each position_, then if one says "no" then he doesn't break your heart and hopes.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah i do agree...I would love to see duke return to its great recruiting form


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

saw that Williams was cleared today to play for Memphis. Huge boost for their backcourt.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dawkins rescued Duke's season.


----------

